#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  "Буддийские наставления о семье" Геше Джампа Тинлей

## Dechen Norzang

Вышла книга, составленная по материалам лекций Геше Джампа Тинлея "Буддийские наставления о семье"

Новосибирск: Дже Цонкапа, 2014
60 x 84 1/16, 1000 экз., 346 стр., твердый переплет 
Под редакцией Ч. Ондара. Устный перевод с английского М. Малыгиной, Б. Дондокова, А. Морозова

Принято считать, что буддизм — религия для монахов, а семейная жизнь не подходит для практического применения Дхармы. Однако Будда часто давал учение мирянам, передавал особые обеты, согласно их образу жизни. В России, где буддизм активно возрождается и развивается, а институт монашества не развит, особенно важны наставления, связанные с повседневной жизнью практикующего мирянина.

Современный мастер буддийской философии Геше Джампа Тинлей в своей книге предлагает ценные советы, как совместить семейную жизнь и духовное развитие. Книга адресована молодым людям, которые готовятся создать семью, и тем, кто уже живет семейной жизнью. Безусловно, книга будет полезна и тем, кто интересуется буддийской философией, практикой и культурой. 



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/product/12201

----------

Kit (20.12.2014), Савелов Александр (23.12.2014), Че Линг (24.12.2014)

----------

